# 1941 Schwinn Deluxe Autocycle project



## 37fleetwood

Went to the Cyclone Coaster Swap meet yesterday and picked up this super nice 1941 Schwinn Autocycle and I am going to build it into one just like the brown and tan one on ebay recently.
Stay tuned this ought to get good!


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn

*Ummmmm....*

I don't think that's the right picture.....


----------



## 37fleetwood

Hey check this out, I'm already on my way! just found the tank on ebay in matching orange and white!
is orange and white a rare color combo?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle-194...711?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b71e307f


----------



## Rust_Trader

*????*



37fleetwood said:


> Went to the Cyclone Coaster Swap meet yesterday and picked up this super nice 1941 Schwinn Autocycle and I am going to build it into one just like the brown and tan one on ebay recently.
> Stay tuned this ought to get good!






I thought those kind of drop outs indicated postwar on schwinn bicycles???


----------



## DonChristie

More Schwinn-bashing?


----------



## JimK

I am no expert, but this looks like a fun project to me. I always did like the look of those tanks.

JimK


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn

*Ooops...*

Nice one Scott!!!  You sucked me in with this troll.   I thought you just posted a wrong photo in error.  That was until you posted the tank and I re-read your words.:o


----------



## GenuineRides

*wow, rare, one month only*

love those super-rare prewar, hand painted by Ingaz himself, color combinations, especially when you have that one month only daisy flower chainring which was an experimental run for Schwinn in late '38 on Louisville Cycle Supply frames only, should command top dollar on ePay when complete...


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

I was going to build a very rare prewar Dayton....but then I decided to crush it and make a paperweight instead.


----------



## 37fleetwood

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> I was going to build a very rare prewar Dayton....but then I decided to crush it and make a paperweight instead.



Oh Aaron, don't make me tell on you...


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

You should see my '39 Twin-Flex....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*I have a line on the correct chainguard for your project*



37fleetwood said:


> Went to the Cyclone Coaster Swap meet yesterday and picked up this super nice 1941 Schwinn Autocycle and I am going to build it into one just like the brown and tan one on ebay recently.
> Stay tuned this ought to get good!




Scott - I think you have the incorrect chainguard on your project -- I think this is the correct one & is a universal Wald or something - made for some cheap bicycle in the 70's or something - it's not my style -- it must be half decent 'cause it looks like the one on the other post here -- you would have to repaint it - but it's solid


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

I have probably five or six of those guards in my recycle bin, I think one is still in its original wrap, never installed.  I have a couple others that are solid metal with three or four lines in them.  I also found a box of stems that look like a '70s golf putter, but I gave them to the neighbor kids to "customize" their lowrider bikes.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Larmo63

I always use those ugly guards on my grinder and buffing wheel. They get trashed quickly because they were made so flimsy. It's okay, because my grandad left me a whole case of them. I think there used to be two cases of them out back with some other aviation/bicycle stuff but I traded the other case for a kegger in college, (I think?) Anyway, it was a great party......


----------



## Freqman1

Just remember Scott you brought this on yourself! v/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63

*Just find fenders.....*

That is a good start on a Deluxe Autocycle, except those pedals look a little too new. I think those are from the fifties.


----------



## Xcelsior

*Putt putt*



VintageSchwinn.com said:


> I also found a box of stems that look like a '70s golf putter, but I gave them to the neighbor kids to "customize" their lowrider bikes.  Pretty cool.




You mean this Schwinn deluxe stem?


----------



## slick

HEY! That stem should be where it belongs. On my Speedline Airflow! Those aren't supposed to be on lower end bikes like schwinns. LOL!!!! Don't make me start on schwinns too! Don't worry Scott. I got your back.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*I got a question on adjustable stems...*

Are the prewar schwinn tandem adjustable stems the same ones that prewar schwinn autocycles had on them from the factory? Or is there a difference?  They look very similar to me.  Just curious


----------



## 37fleetwood

Wow, it took you guys long enough to get into this thread!

Hey Frank, for some reason I'm kinda partial to those ugly chain guards, and they only last a short while, I'm always looking to pick up any extras if I can for under $20.00 let me know what you think.in fact I wouldn't mind if it was still attached to the bike it came on, you can drop it off with me at the next ride.
Aaron...all I can say is that you are now and have always been a closet Huffy guy!


----------



## Freqman1

I'm sure that Autocycle will come out sweet. I also heard you had one of the better Phantom collections in So Cal--how about sharing Scott!


----------



## 37fleetwood

one more piece of the puzzle!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130617915895?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Xcelsior

*Fend r 4 yas*

I have the perfect set of fenders for you..  These were optional upgrade  fir your bike there.  I am willing to part this excelsior Schwinn apart so that you are able to complete your project.  I guess from what I hears is that these are rare and very sought after now.  I got them on this crappy low end Schwinn dx and will part out and sell to you shipped for like 50.00 us dollars.  Cool ??  You can even paint them to match that orange be wise they are aluminum gothics.  I will try and post pics for you !!


----------



## 37fleetwood

Xcelsior said:


> I have the perfect set of fenders for you..  These were optional upgrade  fir your bike there.  I am willing to part this excelsior Schwinn apart so that you are able to complete your project.  I guess from what I hears is that these are rare and very sought after now.  I got them on this crappy low end Schwinn dx and will part out and sell to you shipped for like 50.00 us dollars.  Cool ??  You can even paint them to match that orange be wise they are aluminum gothics.  I will try and post pics for you !!



definitely post pictures!


----------



## PCHiggin

Ad some Schwinn parts and maybe you'll have someting rideable? lol!


----------



## Xcelsior

Xcelsior said:


> I have the perfect set of fenders for you..  These were optional upgrade  fir your bike there.  I am willing to part this excelsior Schwinn apart so that you are able to complete your project.  I guess from what I hears is that these are rare and very sought after now.  I got them on this crappy low end Schwinn dx and will part out and sell to you shipped for like 50.00 us dollars.  Cool ??  You can even paint them to match that orange be wise they are aluminum gothics.  I will try and post pics for you !!




Here is the bike for your project.  these fenders should be perfect.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Xcelsior said:


> Here is the bike for your project.  these fenders should be perfect.



sounds like they should work, I'll take them. 
This weekend, i got two Shwinn head badges from a Southern California collector that should work. I think he got them off of a couple 10 speeds in his back yard or something. which one do you guys think I should go with? I'm not too knowledgeable on the 10 speeds so I'm not sure which is the more correct badge for my project.


----------



## Xcelsior

*badges.... stinking badges...*

I think you should go with this one which was screwed on to a huffy or huffman or something like that.  I could send it with the fenders if you want.


----------



## 37fleetwood

the cowboy is kinda cute, go ahead and throw him in.
got these from a bike shop, should work I suppose.


----------



## Xcelsior

*rim job*

I got this set of lobdell wheels that those hubs would work perfectly in.  They were used on deluxe autocycles from what I hear and fit the timeline perfectly (1941).  they have raised nipple holes which sets them apart from standard lobdell wheels.  And real cool lobdell script.  I was going to put them on my 41 black ranger champion, which has standard original lobdell, but you can have them for your project if you want.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Ok, I decided I had better go and look at the catalogs to see what i was up against, you know, which model took which parts, and which to build, and I found that there would be two models I could shoot for, one would be easy and look better, but the other was the more deluxe model with more expensive and worse looking parts.
so these are my questions:
Why did Schwinn make the cheaper model look better than the deluxe model?
why did the cheaper bike have Schwinn's new fender mounted light?
shouldn't the new light have been on the more deluxe bike?
What were they thinking with those crazy looking bug eyed lights on the top model bike?
How closely did Schwinn stick to the catalogs in their bikes?
should I even care on this particular restoration?

so, I can build the cheaper model, which will be cheaper, and look better to me, or I can succumb to peer pressure which will say only go for the best one!
I kinda have to decide before I go much further, the parts are starting to be different between the models.
here are the 2 possibles, which should I build?










my temptation is to build the green bike, with some of the more deluxe elements of the maroon bike, like the springer, and maybe the speedo housing and better reflector out back. I like the fender paint pattern better on the green one too.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Xcelsior said:


> I got this set of lobdell wheels that those hubs would work perfectly in.  They were used on deluxe autocycles from what I hear and fit the timeline perfectly (1941).  they have raised nipple holes which sets them apart from standard lobdell wheels.  And real cool lobdell script.  I was going to put them on my 41 black ranger champion, which has standard original lobdell, but you can have them for your project if you want.



Hey, I didn't realize there were special wheels on this. I asked around and one of the So. Cal. guys had a set. are these the ones I need?


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki

I say build it as what it was. not what you could make it. However. what ever you do..... My hat is off to you. Unlike cars... We got to find NOS, restartable or bust... not much after market for these bikes. Just make it look pretty


----------



## OBcollector

37fleetwood said:


> Ok, I decided I had better go and look at the catalogs to see what i was up against, you know, which model took which parts, and which to build, and I found that there would be two models I could shoot for, one would be easy and look better, but the other was the more deluxe model with more expensive and worse looking parts.
> so these are my questions:
> Why did Schwinn make the cheaper model look better than the deluxe model?
> why did the cheaper bike have Schwinn's new fender mounted light?
> shouldn't the new light have been on the more deluxe bike?
> What were they thinking with those crazy looking bug eyed lights on the top model bike?
> How closely did Schwinn stick to the catalogs in their bikes?
> should I even care on this particular restoration?
> 
> so, I can build the cheaper model, which will be cheaper, and look better to me, or I can succumb to peer pressure which will say only go for the best one!
> I kinda have to decide before I go much further, the parts are starting to be different between the models.
> here are the 2 possibles, which should I build?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my temptation is to build the green bike, with some of the more deluxe elements of the maroon bike, like the springer, and maybe the speedo housing and better reflector out back. I like the fender paint pattern better on the green one too.




I am new (just this year) to this hobby. I quickly bought up several old bikes to "fix up" and from reading and learning, I fell into the thinking that they should be period correct as close as possible. I soon tired of the idea and when I did the 1963 Schwinn Racer, I did it my way. Guess what, it is now my favorite to look at, and to ride.

It think I agree that the green one looks better.

OBcollector


----------



## bricycle

The Green one will be tons cheaper to build...


----------



## chitown

*Go Green!*



37fleetwood said:


> ... one would be easy and look better, but the other was the more deluxe model with more expensive and worse looking parts.




Use your feelings Luke. Don't be pulled in by the bling of the DeLuxe Dark side. Base models are where it's at now. Not many left as too many collectors self-upgrading their base model frames with aftermarket, NOS, Ladies bike or repop parts. Besides, Green is the new Black.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

chitown said:


> Use your feelings Luke. Don't be pulled in by the bling of the DeLuxe Dark side. Base models are where it's at now. Not many left as too many collectors self-upgrading their base model frames with aftermarket, NOS, Ladies bike or repop parts. Besides, Green is the new Black.




LOL True that


----------



## 37fleetwood

my simple answer is that I'd like to have a springer, but not too interested in the drum brakes that don't work too well anyway, and I like the fender light better than the bomb and twin Seiss lights. just a personal opinion. I'm not too sure on the green though.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I'm considering green so that will be nice if you choose a different color JK :/ LOL


----------



## Dave K

The Deluxe is more then some upgraded parts almost the whole bike is different including the tank.  Here is a picture of the Deluxe tank with the headlight switch and wire hole this tank also has a tray for the battery similar to the the earlier tanks.


----------



## 37fleetwood

I can see a few differences in the tank, but the frame and many other pieces are the same. there's a part of me that wants to build the deluxe just because everyone seems to think it somehow impossible. really after doing a few Huffmans how hard can a Schwinn be?
this has nothing to do with the value or quality of the bike, merely saying I have a couple Huffmans that are one of less than 10 known in any condition in the world. as hard as one of these tanks may be to find, they can't be as hard to find as a real Huffman Mesh chain guard, or a real Putter stem, they're just more expensive. I however don't plan on having that much into this build, when done it will look almost exactly like the real thing at a fraction of the price.
from the photo it looks like I would have to get a postwar tank, drill a couple holes, add a grommet for the wire, install the Delta switch, and enlarge the horn button hole. not too hard. I think I have a battery tray around somewhere. I have a couple friends with these bikes, I can probably get some detail photos.


----------



## Dave K

It is true the tank could easily be converted.  If I remember correctly (I got rid of that bike a long time ago so I might be wrong) the tank did not have a horn button hole and was set up to have a button on the handle bars? 


Looking forward to your progress


----------



## 37fleetwood

you may be right there. this all may be moot if I go with the fender light, I'm not sure. more research is going to be required.


----------



## cyclingday

In 1940, when Schwinn first combined their newly minted fenderlight with their groundbreaking cantilever syle Autocycle.

They knew, that they had just built the most beautiful bike ever made.

That is why they just kept building them with minor refinements for the next several decades after that.

I have always said, to look at the World as if you had never seen it before, and only then can you appreciate the beauty that surrounds you.

If no one had ever seen a Schwinn B6 before, and one just suddenly popped up, it would be the most sought after prize of them all.

The problem is, that isn't the reality. They made a bazzilion of them and they are about as exciting as a blade of grass.

It's still the best bike ever made, in all catagories, just not one that's going to generate much excitement from the die hard classic bicycle collectors.

Go with a green B6, and you'll never be sorry.


----------



## Larmo63

*Who knew?*

The B-6 looks even better if you have movie star good looks and ride one. 

That's what they tell me.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Ok, more parts for the project! not sure what will be usable and what's going to be junk but I bought this pile of parts:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=110809980741

the guy listed the bike before here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110752783909


----------



## Larmo63

You even got those rare spoke reflectors!!

Good score,.......lucky.....


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I inquired about the kickstand wanted to see if it was a jiffy stand and he added extra pics to the auction. No such luck. I'm not sure if there are any doner parts approriate for your project except maybe the rear hub and spokes.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Larmo63 said:


> The B-6 looks even better if you have movie star good looks and ride one.
> 
> That's what they tell me.



no first hand experience huh, I have the same problem...


----------



## charliechaindrive

U mad bro?


----------



## 37fleetwood

*Update!*

a couple photos,


----------



## 37fleetwood

Ok, I finally put the new fenders and wheels I got on the bike and I think they look pretty good, what do you think? (pardon the antique kitchen, it's cold outside)
still a way to go!


----------

